# Hallo und herzlich willkommen...



## Sapphiretech (12. September 2011)

_*Hallo und herzlich willkommen im neuen Supportforum von Sapphire.*_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit diesem Forum möchten wir Euch die Möglichkeiten geben, Euch vor dem Kauf über unsere Produkte zu informieren und beraten zu lassen oder im Problemfall einen direkten Ansprechparter zu haben. 
Natürlich sind Feedback, Kritik oder Anregungen zu aktuellen und kommenden Produkten auch willkommen.
Eure Beiträge werden wir natürlich so schnell wie möglich versuchen zu beantworten.​


----------



## DeadlyTear (12. September 2011)

Ein herzliches Willkommen hier im Forum.
Es ist immer wieder schön zu sehen, welche Firmen sich hier für Frage und Antwort zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Pikus (12. September 2011)

Willkommen 
Ich find es super, dass man hier immer mehr Firmen findet, die hier ihren Support anbieten


----------



## Painkiller (12. September 2011)

Willkommen und viel Spaß bei uns! 

Hoffentlich machen wir euch das Leben nicht zu schwer.


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. September 2011)

Willkommen!
Ich finde den kundennahen Support hier super und damit auch jede Firma, die mitmacht! 
Meine 4870 von euch war kein Fehlkauf! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. September 2011)

Willkommen auch von meiner Seite. Wann gibts den ersten Themenabend?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. September 2011)

Und noch einer, der sich in die Höhle des Löwen traut!




Um festzustellen, dass wir ganz zahm sind!
Herzlich willkommen!


----------



## MRcKinG (12. September 2011)

Freu mich das mal wieder ein hersteller sowas macht und die user supportet


----------



## DeFenSoOOoR (12. September 2011)

Willkommen! Ich finde es gut, dass Hersteller einen direkten Weg zum Endkunden suchen... Erfreulich wäre es natürlich, wenn die Anregungen tatsächlich Gehör finden würden - was leider zu selten vorkommt.

Und damit es hier gleich richtig losgeht, von mir gleich ein paar Punkte zu den aktuellen Sapphire-Produkten:

Ihr ruht euch zu sehr auf den Erfolgen der letzten Jahre aus! Eure Eigendesigns der Grafikkarten waren bis zur 4000er Reihe überragend! Leise _und_ kühl um es genau zu sagen. Aber die aktuellen Sapphire-GraKas können bei weitem nicht mehr an diese Erfolge anknüpfen! Sie sind einfach zu laut und im Vergleich zu anderen zu teuer, um für viele Spieler interessant zu sein. Um hier auch gleich klare Fronten zu schaffen: die Direct Cu-serie von Asus oder die Twin Frozr-Reihe von MSI zeigen wie es richtig geht! Leise, kühl und viel Luft nach oben für formidables OC... Dafür standen bis vor einiger Zeit auch noch die Toxic- und die Vapor-X-Serie... Heute finde ich keine wirklich _überzeugenden_ Produkte dieser Serie (vor allem nicht im High-End-Bereich)! Schade.


Grüße


----------



## wiqqle (12. September 2011)

Herzlich Willkommen. 

Hab aber auch gleich ne Frage zu eurem Service. 
Ist es normal, dass ich fast 2 Monate auf die Reparatur meiner Grafikkarte warten muss? Langsam werd ich ungeduldig ^^


----------



## GoldenMic (12. September 2011)

Willkommen auf PCGh 

Einen Ansprechpartner zu haben ist immer schick


----------



## Gast1111 (12. September 2011)

Willkommen


----------



## Fatalii (12. September 2011)

Hallo und Willkommen!

Auch ich finde es toll, dass der Dialog zum ambitionierten Endanwender gesucht wird.
Den Kritikpunkt auf der ersten Seite finde ich zum Einstieg etwas hart, aber es ist etwas wahres dran.

Erst Freitag habe ich für den Bruder meiner Freundin eine Sapphire HD6670 gekauft.
Da er weder spielt noch sonst etwas Grafikintensives macht, reicht sie ihm und habe mir den Dirt3 
Coupon gekrallt.
Nur leider, wie soll ich sagen...gab es bei AMD ja ein Problem mit den Keys sodass die Seite zum aktivieren immernoch down ist.
Wann ist denn damit zu rechnen, dass man sein Produkt bzw. Dirt registrieren kann um das Spiel zu bekommen?

MfG Andy


----------



## Sapphiretech (13. September 2011)

Vielen Dank an alle für die herzliche Begrüßung. 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Willkommen auch von meiner Seite. Wann gibts den ersten Themenabend?


 
Wann es den ersten Themenabend gibt? Gute Frage, ich notiere mir das mal auf meiner schlauen Liste und dann schauen wir mal. 




wiqqle schrieb:


> Herzlich Willkommen.
> 
> Hab aber auch gleich ne Frage zu eurem Service.
> Ist es normal, dass ich fast 2 Monate auf die Reparatur meiner Grafikkarte warten muss? Langsam werd ich ungeduldig ^^


 
Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du den eingeschickt? Und über welchen Shop wurde die Karte gekauft wenn ich fragen darf?




Fatalii schrieb:


> Erst Freitag habe ich für den Bruder meiner Freundin eine Sapphire HD6670 gekauft.
> Da er weder spielt noch sonst etwas Grafikintensives macht, reicht sie ihm und habe mir den Dirt3
> Coupon gekrallt.
> Nur leider, wie soll ich sagen...gab es bei AMD ja ein Problem mit den Keys sodass die Seite zum aktivieren immernoch down ist.
> ...


 
Bezüglich der DiRT 3 Coupons sind uns aktuell auch die Hände gebunden. Wir legen unseren Karten zwar einen Coupon bei, eingelöst wird dieser über das Portal von AMD. Von denen stammt die eigentliche Aktion auch. Wann das Einlösen der Coupons wieder möglich ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Da sitzten wir mit den anderen Herstellern aktuell ein einem Boot. Ich hoffe aber, das dort schnell eine Lösung gefunden wird. Du bist nicht der erste der danach fragt.




DeFenSoOOoR schrieb:


> Und damit es hier gleich richtig losgeht, von mir gleich ein paar Punkte zu den aktuellen Sapphire-Produkten:
> 
> Ihr ruht euch zu sehr auf den Erfolgen der letzten Jahre aus! Eure Eigendesigns der Grafikkarten waren bis zur 4000er Reihe überragend! Leise _und_ kühl um es genau zu sagen. Aber die aktuellen Sapphire-GraKas können bei weitem nicht mehr an diese Erfolge anknüpfen! Sie sind einfach zu laut und im Vergleich zu anderen zu teuer, um für viele Spieler interessant zu sein. Um hier auch gleich klare Fronten zu schaffen: die Direct Cu-serie von Asus oder die Twin Frozr-Reihe von MSI zeigen wie es richtig geht! Leise, kühl und viel Luft nach oben für formidables OC... Dafür standen bis vor einiger Zeit auch noch die Toxic- und die Vapor-X-Serie... Heute finde ich keine wirklich _überzeugenden_ Produkte dieser Serie (vor allem nicht im High-End-Bereich)! Schade.



Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft. Es heißt ja nicht gleich, dass unsere Kühler nun super schlecht sind. Bezüglich der Lautstärke, lass es mich so sagen: Wir nehmen die Herausforderung und versuchen erneut an alte Erfolge anzuknüpfen.
Bei dem Punkt „zu teuer“ muss ich dir allerdings wiedersprechen. Wenn du nach einer HD 6950 suchst, findest du unsere Karte als günstigste im Preisvergleich. Bei der HD 6970 sind wir auch Vorne mit dabei. Und selbst bei den OC-Versionen liegen wir gut im Schnitt.


Beste Grüße


----------



## Research (13. September 2011)

Hallo und willkommen!

Einen Frage von einem vollkommen Produktionsfremden.

ist eine Grafikkarte wie die Geforce GTX 580 mit Kompakt-Wasserkühlung geplant?
Neu im Testlabor: Geforce GTX 580 mit Kompakt-Wasserkühlung von PNY - wasserkühlung, nvidia

Oder ist das nur die Vorbereitung auf Nvidias nächste TDP-generation?

Grafikkarte mit Vapor-X, Heatpipe und WaKü?


----------



## goofy84 (13. September 2011)

finde ich auch gut das Hersteller Support in guten Foren anbieten


----------



## Tolive (13. September 2011)

Auch von mir ein herzliches Wilkommen. 



Research schrieb:


> Hallo und willkommen!
> 
> Einen Frage von einem vollkommen Produktionsfremden.
> 
> ...




Also bisher hat Sapphire nur Grafikkarten mit AMD(Ati) Chip gefertigt bzw. vertrieben.


----------



## wiqqle (13. September 2011)

Sapphiretech schrieb:


> ...Was für eine Grafikkarte hast du den eingeschickt? Und über welchen Shop wurde die Karte gekauft wenn ich fragen darf?...



Das war eine HD 5770 1GB. Habs über Hardwareversand.de alles abgewickelt. Hab denen auchschon ne Mail geschrieben und gefragt, ob sie wissen wo die Grafikkarte ist. Jedoch bekommen die auch keine Infos.


----------



## paddytokey (13. September 2011)

Hallo,
gleich mal ein Anliegen, gibt es irgendwo ein original BIOS für die 5770 vapor-x zum herunterladen? Ich habe die Karte mit einem anderen BIOS geflasht um besser mit Overdrive übertakten zu können, da es sich aber nicht gelohnt hat möchte ich gerne wieder das Original BIOS drauf machen. Habe bereits bei techpowerup.com in deren Datenbank eine BIOS Version heruntergeladen die eig für diese Karte sein sollte, aber wenn ich dann auch nur 5MHz mit Overdrive übertakte (also die GPU) dann bekomme ich Bildfehler (z.B. beim verschieben von Fenstern). Wenn ich den RAM übertakte dann friert das Bild und ich muss neu starten.

MFG Paddytokey


----------



## ATB (13. September 2011)

Ich möchte mal auf diesem Weg die Vapor-X Technik loben. Die Idee und Umsetzung sowie Ergebnis sind einfach erste Sahne. Kühl und leise. (HD 5870)


----------



## Sapphiretech (14. September 2011)

*@ Research:*
Aktuell kann niemand sagen, ob wir in Zukunft auch wieder Karten mit Wasserkühlung anbieten werden.

*@ wiqqle:*
Kannst du mir die Seriennummer der Karte per PN schicken? Dann schaue ich mal ob ich Neuigkeiten in Erfahrung bringen kann.

*@ paddytokey:*
Leider habe ich keinen direkten Zugriff auf die Bios-DB.
Schick bitte eine Email mit der Seriennummer und der SKU (z.B. 11188-05-20G) an support@sapphiretech.de
Die netten Kollegen werden dir da weiterhelfen können.


Liebe Grüße


----------



## Fatalii (14. September 2011)

Sapphiretech schrieb:


> Vielen Dank an alle für die herzliche Begrüßung.
> Wann es den ersten Themenabend gibt? Gute Frage, ich notiere mir das mal auf meiner schlauen Liste und dann schauen wir mal.
> 
> Bezüglich der DiRT 3 Coupons sind uns aktuell auch die Hände gebunden. Wir legen unseren Karten zwar einen Coupon bei, eingelöst wird dieser über das Portal von AMD. Von denen stammt die eigentliche Aktion auch. Wann das Einlösen der Coupons wieder möglich ist, kann ich leider nicht sagen. Da sitzten wir mit den anderen Herstellern aktuell ein einem Boot. Ich hoffe aber, das dort schnell eine Lösung gefunden wird. Du bist nicht der erste der danach fragt.
> ...



Zu Punkt 1: Ein Themenabend wäre eine tolle Sache. Du kannst ihn gerne auf deiner schlauen Liste etwas nach oben schieben

Punkt 2: Danke für die Info. Dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der wartet ist wohl klar, aber ich glaube ich war hier der erste der gefragt hat


Punkt 3: Das ist mal eine Ansage! 
Nicht nur ich bin gespannt. Hoffentlich können wir schon Richtung Ende 2011, Anfang 2012 mit einer interessanten 
Eigenkreation auf Basis der Tahitikarten der Southern Islands rechnen?!
Ist da schon etwas in Planung bzw. habt ihr als Boardpartner schon Chips?
Achja ich vergaß...NDA  

MfG Andy


----------



## wiqqle (20. September 2011)

Sapphiretech schrieb:


> *@ wiqqle:*
> Kannst du mir die Seriennummer der Karte per PN schicken? Dann schaue ich mal ob ich Neuigkeiten in Erfahrung bringen kann.



PM wartet schon längst im Postfach  . Hoffe nur es wird sich gemeldet. Hab, seit jetzt fast 2 Monaten in denen die Karte unterwegs ist, noch keine Informationen bekommen wo die Grafikkarte steckt  langsam wirds lästig.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Sapphiretech (20. September 2011)

Ist in Klärung. 


Liebe Grüße


----------



## paramilitär (20. September 2011)

Hi,

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen, ich bin ein absoluter Vapor-X Fan und fände es echt super,

wenn ihr die Vapor-Chamber Kühlung noch leiser (ich weiß, da ist nicht mehr viel Spielraum) entwickeln könntet, richtung Lautlos sozusagen.


ps. meine erste Vapor-X war eine 4870, extrem leise auch unter Volllast, meine jetzige die 5850 genauso leise, wird es eine 6970 Vapor-X geben?, hoffentlich dann genauso leise.



gruß


----------



## pibels94 (20. September 2011)

aloha 

bin mit euren Produkten bisher sehr zufrieden, weiter so


----------

